
Data Internship – for all who are starting a data science career - bkovac
http://www.datainternship.com/
======
gus_massa
The page has too few information. Do you have any company that is going to
"hire" someone? Who will get my email?

Without more information, it looks like subscribing to a recruiter spamming
list.

~~~
bkovac
Thanks for your feedback! There are a few sentences about me and reason why I
started Data Internship, but I will add more info. I'm working as a full-time
data scientist and have no reason to change that with a recruitment job.

At the moment, no direct contact with companies, hopefully that will change
soon. Until than, I am sending a weekly newsletter with interesting internship
offers I find online.

------
edotrajan
it would also be helpful if you could send newbie guides and resources

~~~
bkovac
Nice idea, I'll try to implement it.

